# [gelöst] Kernel sources updaten nicht - 4.9.76

## LuxJux

Möglicherweise fehlen mir wichtige Informationen oder ich habe was falsch gemacht.

Installiert ist kernel 4.9.76

Aktuell wäre jedoch 4.14.xx

```
 emerge --sync

emerge linux-firmware

emerge gentoo-sources
```

```

(chroot) plasma / # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 *

(chroot) plasma / # 

```

```
(chroot) plasma / # genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 68

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*         >> Compiling 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

^Z

[2]+  Angehalten              genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Wie kann auf 4.14.xx umgestellt werden ? (Oder ist das Unsinn ?)Last edited by LuxJux on Wed Feb 28, 2018 9:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## asturm

4.9.76-r1 ist einfach latest stable. Aktuell wäre 4.15.6. Das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS Konzept ist dir bekannt?

```
# eshowkw gentoo-sources

Keywords for sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:

             |                           a     |                |  

             |                           m     |                |  

             |                           d   x |                |  

             |                           6   8 |                |  

             |                           4   6 |   u            |  

             | a a   a       p         s |   | |   n            |  

             | l m   r h i   p   m s   p f m f | e u s          | r

             | p d a m p a p c x 6 3   a b i b | a s l          | e

             | h 6 r 6 p 6 p 6 8 8 9 s r s p s | p e o          | p

             | a 4 m 4 a 4 c 4 6 k 0 h c d s d | i d t          | o

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.1.43-r1 | o o + o o o o o o o o o o o o o | 5 o 4.1.43-r1  | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.1.48    | o o ~ o o o o o o o o o o o o o | 5 o 4.1.48     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.4.87-r1 | + + ~ ~ + + + + + o ~ ~ + o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.87-r1  | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.104    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.104    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.105    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.105    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.106    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.106    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.107    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.107    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.108    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.108    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.109    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.109    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.110    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.110    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.111    | ~ + ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ + o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.111    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.111-r1 | ~ + ~ ~ ~ + ~ + + o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.111-r1 | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.112    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.112    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.113    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.113    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.114    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.114    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.115    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.115    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.116    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.116    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.117    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.117    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.4.118    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.4.118    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.49-r1 | + + ~ ~ + + + + + o ~ ~ + o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.49-r1  | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.67    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.67     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.68    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.68     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.69    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.69     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.70    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.70     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.71    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.71     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.72    | ~ + ~ ~ ~ + + ~ + o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.72     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.73    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.73     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.74    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.74     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.75    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.75     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.76    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ + o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.76     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.76-r1 | + + ~ ~ ~ + ~ + + o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.76-r1  | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.77    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.77     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.78    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.78     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.79    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.79     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.80    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.80     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.81    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.81     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.82    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.82     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.83    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.83     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.9.84    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.9.84     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.11-r1 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.11-r1 | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.11-r2 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.11-r2 | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.12    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.12    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.13    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.13    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.14    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.14    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.15    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.15    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.16    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.16    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.17    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.17    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.18    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.18    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.19    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.19    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.20    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.20    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.21    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.21    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

  4.14.22    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.14.22    | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.0    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.0     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.1    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.1     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.2    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.2     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.3    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.3     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.4    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.4     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

   4.15.5    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.5     | gentoo

-------------+---------------------------------+----------------+-------

[I]4.15.6    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o ~ ~ ~ o ~ o | 6 o 4.15.6     | gentoo
```

----------

## LuxJux

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Aktuell wäre 4.15.6. Das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS Konzept ist dir bekannt?

 

nÖ. Aber wenn das so sein soll, kann ich damit leben.

Hauptsache...weg von RedmontSoftwareBS

Bin kein Tester, nur Benutzer

----------

## asturm

Es ist völlig okay auf 4.14 zu wechseln. Gentoo-Stabilisierung macht den Kernel nicht besser, nur Bugs werden prioritär supported. Aber ein bisschen Beschäftigung mit grundlegenden Portage Features wäre schon angebracht, danach kann nur noch das Umziehen der alten .config zum neuen Kernel schiefgehen, da hat sich schon recht viel getan.

----------

## Tyrus

Ich bin auch noch auf nem 4.9er Kernel.

Wenn du trotzdem umstellen willst les dir mal erst das hier durch.

Ich rate aber davon ab in /etc/portage/make.conf den Eintrag ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" zu verwenden. Die systemweite Lösung sollte ne Menge neuer Paketversionen anziehen die du gar nicht willst.

Lieber paketabhängig in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eintragen. Also zu Beispiel:

```

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.22 ~amd64

```

Das holt dir den neuesten 4.14er Kernel dazu.

----------

## asturm

^ so ist es richtig. Obwohl, den '~amd64' Zusatz kann man sich sparen, und unbedingt auf der .22 Version würde ich auch nicht festkleben wollen, daher eher 4.14*

----------

## Tyrus

@asturm: Danke  :Smile: 

Mein Grund warum ich vor ner Weile den 4.14 zurücksetzen musste war das der Grafikkartentreiber das verlangte. Ich hab grade mal den ebuild angesehen. 4.14er Kernels könnte ich jetzt wohl nutzen für die stabile Version von x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers. Für nen 4.15er Kernel müsste ich da auch schon auf einen unstable hochgehen. Version 390.25 kann gentoo-sources <4.16. Die anderen Versionen verlangen gentoo-sources <4.15.

Im Ebuild von Version 387.22 (stable) kann man folgendes finden:

```

nvidia_drivers_versions_check() {

   if use amd64 && has_multilib_profile && \

      [ "${DEFAULT_ABI}" != "amd64" ]; then

      eerror "This ebuild doesn't currently support changing your default ABI"

      die "Unexpected \${DEFAULT_ABI} = ${DEFAULT_ABI}"

   fi

   if use kernel_linux && kernel_is ge 4 15; then

      ewarn "Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA"

      ewarn "which are limited to the following kernels:"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.15"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.15"

      ewarn ""

      ewarn "You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever"

      ewarn "support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive"

      ewarn "support as a result of those changes."

      ewarn ""

      ewarn "Do not file a bug report about this."

      ewarn ""

   fi

   # Since Nvidia ships many different series of drivers, we need to give the user

   # some kind of guidance as to what version they should install. This tries

   # to point the user in the right direction but can't be perfect. check

   # nvidia-driver.eclass

   nvidia-driver-check-warning

   # Kernel features/options to check for

   CONFIG_CHECK="~ZONE_DMA ~MTRR ~SYSVIPC ~!LOCKDEP"

   use x86 && CONFIG_CHECK+=" ~HIGHMEM"

   # Now do the above checks

   use kernel_linux && check_extra_config

}

```

Damals gabs noch keinen Nvidia-Driver für die 4.14er Kernelfamilie. Was dazu führte das mein Test auf nem Black-Screen endete.

Was ich sagen will - manchmal kann es schon sein das der ältere Kernel noch der einzigste verwendbare ist. 

@LuxJux:

Versuchs ruhig mal mit nem 4.14er Kernel.

----------

## asturm

Das ist eine eher spezielle Einschränkung für User von proprietären Treibern. Wird von der Gentoo nvidia-drivers ebuild aber kommuniziert.

----------

## LuxJux

Danke an @asturm und @Tyrus

War zwar eigentlich nicht geplant. Doch versuch mal testing

Und wenn das fehlhaut, da ist ja noch ein Calc und ein Win8.1

----------

## LuxJux

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Das ist eine eher spezielle Einschränkung für User von proprietären Treibern. Wird von der Gentoo nvidia-drivers ebuild aber kommuniziert.

 

Betrifft mich nicht. Habe eine ATI Radeoen.

----------

## guru meditation

 *asturm wrote:*   

> ^ so ist es richtig. Obwohl, den '~amd64' Zusatz kann man sich sparen, und unbedingt auf der .22 Version würde ich auch nicht festkleben wollen, daher eher 4.14*

 

Cool, wollte gerade fragen wie man mittels accept_keywords am Kernel 4.14 kleben bleibt. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein Cheat Sheet für emerge? Quasi „Emerge auf einer Seite“?

----------

## LuxJux

Kernel bauen hängt mit emerge nicht zusammen. Der hat seine eigenen Regeln.

Wie das mit 

```
 ./configure

make 

make install
```

funktioniert, versteh ich auch noch nicht.

Genkernel funktioniert. 

Sicherlich, ein mkconfig muß noch hinterher

----------

